# Sudden Kid Death



## PsRumors

We sold a nanny and her two kids (3 weeks old) on Friday. Everyone was healthy and happy. We get a call Wednesday morning that one kid had died during the night. Got a call today (Thursday) that the other kid died during the night.

The new owners say the kids were bouncing, playing, eating just like normal the day before.

What could be the cause? There doesn't appear to be any trauma.


----------



## Sarah

I cant offer much help as I am new to goats. But I had a dog that was perfectly fine and healthy and happy. I let her out to go potty and then let her back in. She had passed away in the night. At the time I worked for a vet and found out that she had gotten into some poison. (Drank antifreeze or something) So my question would be...What kind of chemicals, toxic plants are around the area that they could have possibly gotten into? My dog showed no signs of illness other than looking back on the situation I did notice her drinking alot of water, but thats it. Sorry I cant help. Just thought that might give you some ideas.
p.s. maybe they got stepped on or layed on? (internal injury)


----------



## PsRumors

Thanks Sarah, those were some of my exact thoughts. The new owners had pygmy goats on the same property which I think would rule out poisons but I just don't know.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Hmmmm very odd.

I had a baby goat, he was TOTALLY fine and happy, healthy, playful, but within hours he died, no signs of sickness or anything....

Were the babies given any shots or anything?

I found out my baby boy died from Entrotoxemia, pretty much why we give CDT shots, to prevent that. Its a fast acting disease, often never showing any signs of the disease, maybe thats what happened?


----------



## PsRumors

They weren't given the CDT shots as we have always don'e so at 4 weeks.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

My buck was almost a month old, the vet at UC Davis said it can happen young, did the dam get her shot?


----------



## PsRumors

The dam had her shot and was wormed. She is still healthy. I want to bring her back here but am scared of any possible disease.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch

Can you see about getting an autopsy. Or having them take her to the vet to get checked...


----------



## StaceyRosado

Hmm very interesting. Im sorry this happened. As to why I can't say for sure. It could have been silent pneumonia or they got chilled, layer on, butted by other goats.... Its a muster with just the info provided


----------



## toth boer goats

It is hard to say for sure what happened...I agree... that it could of been silent pneumonia...it is a silent killer....  I am so sorr..y for your loss.... :hug:


----------



## anderson827

We have Myotonic/Boar cross goats. One doe kidded on Thanksgiving. A boy and a girl. They seemed to be happy and healthy. Nursing and playing. Then one week later I found the girl laying paralyzed and only able to bleat a little and stiffen her neck and move her head back when I picked her up. We thought she must have gotten trampled or butted by another goat. 
On February 17th we had two goats kid together. One had two girls and the other had a single girl. They seemed confused about who's kid was whose. I saw all three kids nursing off both does, and sometimes the does would butt their own kid away or the other does kids. We penned the two mothers and three kids up away from the herd. On February 19th I found the healthiest and most active of the kids, who had been nursing and playing from birth, laying paralyzed with the same symptoms as the kid who died a few months ago! No sign of illness or obvious trauma. Please help I can't stand to see them die like this.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

endotoxemia ? Polio? kids can go down hill fast!


----------



## sassykat6181

Listeriosis or polio possibly


----------

